# Streets of Rage Remake v5



## BlueFlag97 (Apr 6, 2011)

A project 8 years in the making, and its all worth it. 
I've played it and I think this could be the definitive fan-made game for its got multiple paths and endings, a plethora of unlockables, a wide variety of settings and even an SOR maker.


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 6, 2011)

Links or I press the A button.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.bombergames.net/sorr_project/


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 6, 2011)

YES

Now to kill a bitch with a pipe


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow, it looks like they really put some work into it. DL'ing and praying it doesn't suck like Streets of Rage 3.


----------



## Riptor (Apr 8, 2011)

This game is pretty awesome, although I'm having a pretty hard time with it. They've really bumped up the enemy difficulty since the original games. Especially the wrestler types who can counter you after getting in one punch on them.

Also, Sega apparently made them take down the download link and won't actually explain why for now. I really hope they're not trying to C&D it, especially since the guy apparently recieved express permission to make this before he started the project. Maybe they're actually going to make it an officially licensed downloadable game! Right? ...Right? 

If anybody wants a link to download this, here. That, or try a torrent site. This thing has spread like wildfire, it shouldn't be too hard to find a mirror.


----------



## LLiz (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh thanks for the reminder! 
I meant to download it the other day but I cancelled it... downloading now.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 8, 2011)

Riptor said:


> This game is pretty awesome, although I'm having a pretty hard time with it. They've really bumped up the enemy difficulty since the original games. Especially the wrestler types who can counter you after getting in one punch on them.
> 
> Also, Sega apparently made them take down the download link and won't actually explain why for now. I really hope they're not trying to C&D it, especially since the guy apparently recieved express permission to make this before he started the project. Maybe they're actually going to make it an officially licensed downloadable game! Right? ...Right?
> 
> If anybody wants a link to download this, here. That, or try a torrent site. This thing has spread like wildfire, it shouldn't be too hard to find a mirror.



I read that it was available on wii homebrew. Hope I'm not too late.
EDIT: Apparently, that port hasn't been released yet.


----------



## JadeFire (Apr 9, 2011)

Been playing it for a few days. Apparetly there's some balance issues where the enemies become too powerful in some of the later levels (not like I would know, since I suuuuck), but if Sega doesn't get the game shitcanned, I heard there's going to be a patch coming later.


----------



## Riptor (Apr 14, 2011)

Eat the biggest dick in the universe, Sega.

Anyway, you all now what to do, now. Spread, spread, spread!


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 14, 2011)

Riptor said:


> Eat the biggest dick in the universe, Sega.
> 
> Anyway, you all now what to do, now. Spread, spread, spread!


 I counter with 
Report report report :V
as thats getting that group in trouble as it is


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 14, 2011)

Whenever I see a potential or successful fan-made game get C&Ded, bitter envy comes to mind. There needs to be a petition or compromise to release this as DLC. Until then, I will enjoy my copy of the game and tell Sega and their Sonic games to fuck off and die.


----------



## Riptor (Apr 15, 2011)

Eh, even if this stays up or not on this site, it's not like Sega can do anything about this, either way. They'd have to pretty much sue every single file sharing site, torrent site, and person who actually has the game. If they wanted to do something about the game, they should have done it when they had the chance.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 16, 2011)

This game is every bit as much of a pain in the ass as the original street fighters were.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 16, 2011)

Change a few names and titles and call it Avenues of Anger.  Flip Sega the bird.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 16, 2011)

also not to mention Sega sorta have been selling street of Rage 1 and two on steam


----------

